
Tech employees are much more liberal than their employers - seapunk
https://www.recode.net/2018/10/31/18039528/tech-employees-politics-liberal-employers-candidates
======
gowld
The premise of the article is nonsense. Corporations aren't conservative or
liberal, they are _selfish_.

Non-billionaire individuals make small donations to promote candidates and
orgs (EFF, ACLU, whatever) who already support their interests. Corporations
make large donations to influence the policies of people already in office.
That's why corporate donations go to both right/R and left/F politicians --
they pay whoever is in power, in proportion to how much power they have.
Individuals don't donate to both sides.

~~~
Latteland
I think companies do make choices that lean towards the political proclivities
of their founders or employees, but that doesn't mean they won't screw things
up. You can do this strategy and also be selfish. Google supports liberal
causes generally, like gay rights legalization back a few years ago. At the
same time they certainly screwed up by following the "pay off high level
sexual abusers to go away quietly" strategy, which is against their liberal
agenda and so that is apparently leading to the employees doing some kind of
walkout.

Compare G to say "Chick fil-A" which is diametrically opposed to some things
that google has supported, they are open about espousing Christianity. Chick
fil-A not a big proponent of lgbtq.

------
wglb
A friend of mine back, way back when, said "It is funny how I become more
Republican as I get more wealthy."

------
ahoy
"Labor skews further left than Capital, more at 11"

------
usaar333
> Tech employees, who skew younger and more educated than people in other
> industries, are more likely to identify as Democrats and to donate as such.

And how much of the donation difference can be explained by the demographics
of tech employees vs. the tech company's C-suite?

------
liberte82
i.e. Middle Class more liberal than the Ruling Class. Shocker.

